# Plastic Bins...What do you think?



## JimmyC (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello, I am in the process of getting ready to get my first hedgehog.

I have been trying to find a cage that's a good size but overly expensive.
I can find anything that I love and was wondering about the large clear plastic tubs that are made for storage.

Any pros and cons??

Thanks for your help.
Love this site.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Have you thought about making a C&C?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Here are some I can think of...

Pros-
Easy to clean 
Decent size space
Plastic helps hold in heat
Sides are climb proof

Cons-
You may have to cut the lid to fit a wheel in the cage
You must replace a section of the lid with chicken wire, mesh, or something similar to put a CHE on
You have to drill holes in the sides for ventilation.
You would have to remove the whole lid and take the CHE off to get inside the cage.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

My breeder told me to get one and I did and it works great.

Here's what you need in a bin though:

Tall sides to discourage climbing

Quite a large size for plenty of space

The wheel needs to be in there at all times (except for the 5 minutes once or twice a day to clean it) because otherwise your hedgehog will attempt to escape over and over because of pent up energy and if they latch onto the side of the bin and try to climb over they could get hurt. The wheel and toys in the bin will completely negate the desire to escape though, especially after a few days when they understand that the bin is their home.

I'd consider two bins side by side connected with a safe tube of some kind and devote one bin to play area and the other to sleep and food.

Your hog needs a place to hide, eat, exercise and they sometimes enjoy messing their home up. They also need an area to poop and pee away from their food so keep the food well away from the wheel which serves as their toilet more often than not.

You also don't need to drill holes in the side of the bin if you don't use a lid... Which you shouldn't do because it's just a dumb and pointless idea unless you have predator animals running around. If you want a water bottle for your hog drill a hole for that. I don't use water bottles because my hedgehog likes her bowl a lot better because once she's had her fill of water she likes to sometimes flip the bowl over and push it around.

People swear by mini heaters but the beauty of a plastic bin with blankets as bin liners is they retain heat beautifully. My hedgehog is at a temperature of 76 to 79 degrees with minimal effort and if she gets warm she snoozes in her litter box or takes her blanket off. Remember, hedgehogs are quite smart and have problem solving skills.

Bins are very easy to clean and because of their rectangular shape can be stored in smaller places if need be when you need to vacuum or be noisy during the day.

My last piece of advice is buy a $20 play pen on Amazon as well. The bin is great, but if you want to have your hog out with you and allow it to enjoy itself during or right after bonding time, a playpen is great for tossing their food and wheel in while you watch TV or read so they can explore a bigger area more safely and work on their cardio


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

AlexWG said:


> You also don't need to drill holes in the side of the bin if you don't use a lid... Which you shouldn't do because it's just a dumb and pointless idea unless you have predator animals running around.


Unfortunately I'm going to have to disagree with you here. Lids aren't dumb or pointless at all because many members have had their hedgehogs escape over the years if they try to go without one. It's not just to protect them from other pets, it's to prevent them from climbing out of the cage. Although the steepness and bin material might seem impossible to climb it's been proven that many hedgehogs are more than capable of the feat.

Ventilation is also extremely important as a bin cage with a lid does not give nearly enough air flow.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I agree with Prue. A lid, ventilation holes, and some sort of heater are essential! Your set up may be working for you but please don't give information to others unless it is 100 percent going to help their hog. 

Also, I find it very innapropriate of you to be using f*** as a way to explain hedgehog behavior! Please keep this a kid-friendly helpful place for learning about the best ways to care for our prickly pals.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Edited the post to remove the swear word. As Poppy said, please keep language kid-appropriate as we frequently get younger users on here.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

You are hysterical and easily offended poppie. Why would I I give bad advice? I happen to love my hedgehog, and no information is 100,% accurate as each person's set up is slightly different as is their little hog. I am allowed to offer my take on things, especially since my hog is VERY well cared for and is thriving.

It's because of nasty, overly sensitive and ridiculous people like you that I'm going to deactivate my account and lurk instead. God knows you and a few others sure do like to say people are wrong and imply they can't or shouldn't take care of their hedgehogs.

Luckily other people here post solid information without the attitude, so I'll continue to browse.


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks Everyone.
Something came up so I have to postpone getting my little one.
Gives me more time to get everything ready and read up as much as possible.

I will also have some sort of play pen that will give a lot more space to explore outside the cage.
I will keep you up-dated and will post a few photos of what the set up looks like.
Thanks again.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

AlexWG said:


> You are hysterical and easily offended poppie. Why would I I give bad advice? I happen to love my hedgehog, and no information is 100,% accurate as each person's set up is slightly different as is their little hog. I am allowed to offer my take on things, especially since my hog is VERY well cared for and is thriving.
> 
> It's because of nasty, overly sensitive and ridiculous people like you that I'm going to deactivate my account and lurk instead. God knows you and a few others sure do like to say people are wrong and imply they can't or shouldn't take care of their hedgehogs.
> 
> Luckily other people here post solid information without the attitude, so I'll continue to browse.


"Because my hedgehog hasn't escaped" it's not a reason to say other people's input is wrong, the experienced owners know more. Is this your first hit or like Nikki you have had more than 20?

We are not easily offended, it's just that there are rules if you don't like them then go away and don't come back. We don't need your attitude and trashing here.


----------



## Catriforco (Feb 7, 2017)

If it works for you, fine. But maybe that couldn't work for a different hedgehog. It could be a nice advice, but a warning is necessary. EX. You could get off the lid of the cage BUT your hedgehog could scape of his cage.


----------

